# Installer Linux sur un PowerMac G5



## ccciolll (14 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

une recherche sur macg à l'aide de Google (car l'outil de recherche MacG ne prend pas en compte le mot G5 (trop petit ?)) ne m'a mené qu'à de vieux sujets, dans lesquels la plupart du temps l'utilisateur qui veut installer Linux sur son G5 est moqué allègrement (c'est dire si c'est vieux…), ou des sujets plus récents mais qui ont tout de même 3 ans au bas mot et ne vont pas très loin.

Soit je n'ai pas assez cherché, soit il n'existe pas de tuto sur Macg pour effectuer cette opération.

L'idée serait d'installer un Linux (lequel, à définir justement) sur une partition à part (voire même un DD à part), sans toucher au Leopard 10.5.8 qui fait encore ce qu'il peut.

Je ne tente plus d'aller sur internet avec TenFourFox, à présent, c'est trop déprimant : une lenteur indescriptible, et je suis persuadé que ce n'est pas à cause d'un manque de RAM (le G5 2*2 Ghz c'est tout de même pas une moule) mais juste un  bridage artificiel.
Mais Leopard pilote très bien le scan Epson Perfection V700 Photo, qu'aucune version plus récente de MacOSX ne peut piloter (un vieux scan sur un vieil OS, ça roule)).

Pourquoi un Linux ?
Pour tenter d'aller sur internet quand-même. Probablement moins de verrous artificiels sur un OS libre. Et puis pour essayer de mettre Linux sur un vieux coucou. Juste par plaisir !

Du coup, auriez-vous des tutos à conseiller, ici ou ailleurs ?


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2018)

Pour les verrous artificiels, je pense que tu te fais des imaginations. Il suffit de laisser les développeurs développer : nul besoin de machinations ou de complots... 

Les derniers PowerMac G5 ont semble-t-il été produits en 2006, soit il y a près de douze ans. Ça commence un peu à dater, au train où vont les choses : nombre de sites sont développés avec des _frameworks_ très intéressants mais bien gourmands (genre NodeJS ou AngularJS) en terme d'entrées/sorties (on écrit copieusement sur le disque), de réseau (beaucoup d'échanges client/serveur), de RAM (on charge quantité d'objets dans le DOM) etc. 

Tout s'est considérablement accéléré en douze ans. Mon MBP de 2008 (Intel) tient à peu près la route parce que je lui ai généreusement alloué deux SSD corrects. Mais je ne peux plus trop lui en demander. C'est ainsi.

Revenons à nos moutons électriques : il te faut une distribution Linux pour PPC. Tu vas être déçu, c'est de plus en plus rare.
Dans les temps glorieux (?) du PPC, la plus courante était Yellow Dog mais je crois qu'elle est arrêtée.
Il y a Ubuntu mais dans des versions sans support (voir ici).
Debian, aussi (voir ici).

Mais l'architecture PPC n'est plus guère utilisée (à part par IBM) donc l'activité est assez réduite.


----------



## ccciolll (15 Mars 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Les derniers PowerMac G5 ont semble-t-il été produits en 2006, soit il y a près de douze ans. Ça commence un peu à dater, au train où vont les choses : nombre de sites sont développés avec des _frameworks_ très intéressants mais bien gourmands (genre NodeJS ou AngularJS) en terme d'entrées/sorties (on écrit copieusement sur le disque), de réseau (beaucoup d'échanges client/serveur), de RAM (on charge quantité d'objets dans le DOM) etc.



C'est là où il me manque peut-être des éléments de jugement.

Sur le même réseau, j'ai 3 ordis. Laissons le hack de côté car il est effectivement bien plus puissant que les 2 autres.

Mais entre le PM G5 qui a un proc G5 2 Ghz et tourne sur un DD à l'ancienne et le mac mini qui a un intel 2 Ghz et tourne sur un DD à l'ancienne, la différence ne me saute pas aux yeux. La seule chose que je puisse percevoir c'est la différence de soft. D'un côté un Leopard+TenFourFox, de l'autre un ElCapitan avec le dernier Ffox dispo sur EC. Mais en terme de hard, à première vue, on est à l'identique. Je n'ai plus la RAM en tête mais je pense qu'on doit être dans les mêmes fourchettes. Idem pour les cartes graphiques.

Pourtant sur le G5, même ouvrir un seul onglet de navigation c'est de l'ordre du sacerdoce.

Le reste tourne bien (Photoshop, InDesign, Xpress), seul internet coince.


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2018)

Dans ce cas, c'est peut-être le logiciel (Ten4Fox) qui est en cause : mal optimisé, mal compilé etc. Il y a peut-être quelque chose à voir de ce côté. Avec Safari, ça donne quoi ?

Ce qui est amusant est que lorsqu'on installe un SSD Internet "va plus vite". Bien évidemment, le réseau ne s'améliore pas mais c'est tout bêtement parce que les navigateurs utilisent un nombre considérable de fichiers temporaires pour composer leurs pages et qu'utiliser un SSD débride ces entrées/sorties.

Une possibilité à envisager si tu as de la RAM à disposition : utiliser un RAM disk (voir ici une méthode (en anglois)) et utiliser ce dernier pour les fichiers temporaires des applications. L'opération consiste à prendre une quantité de RAM et d'en faire un volume virtuel : cette portion de RAM n'est plus accessible en tant que telle pour les applications mais devient un petit volume dans lequel on peut écrire des fichiers, comme pour tout volume.
Ces défauts principaux sont d'être volatile (si on redémarre la machine tout est effacé) et peu spacieux (à moins d'avoir _beaucoup_ de RAM à disposition ). Donc on n'en utilise que pour des fichiers temporaires. L'avantage est que les entrées/sorties sur ce volume sont bien meilleures que sur tout autre volume, SSD compris.
Ça pourrait accélérer le mouvement.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mars 2018)

Je viens d'aller voir en détail, on est quand-même à 8go de DDR3 sur le macmini et 1 Go de DDR-tout-court sur le G5.
Je crois que là, il est en faiblesse…

Par contre, côté DD, le Mini est en 5400 rpm et le G5 en 7200, mais je pense que ça ne fait pas une grosse différence.

Sinon, testé avec Saf', c'est lent aussi.
Mais c'est au niveau de la barre de chargement que ça bloque. J'ignore si ça signifie vraiment un pb de réseau (mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ce poste et pas les autres, tous sont branché au même réseau en ethernet) ou si il charge les éléments normalement mais peine à fond à les afficher et me met cette barre bleue bloquée pour me dire « j'y travaille, ça vient ».


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

J'ai créé un nouveau sujet pour ceux qui veulent se lancer avec Linux sur leur machine PPC : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-linux-sur-un-mac-ppc-imac-g5.1332007/


----------

